# Newbie network security question



## liblit (May 2, 2014)

I have some understanding of replay attacks, but can anything otherwise be deduced from the following:


```
May  1 07:21:00 freebsd10 openvpn[1101]: PID_ERR replay-window backtrack occurred [1] [SSL-4] [0_01111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111118888888888] 0:100 0:99 t=1398925260[0] r=[-1,64,15,1,1] sl=[28,64,64,272]
May  1 07:35:21 freebsd10 openvpn[1101]: PID_ERR replay-window backtrack occurred [2] [SSL-4] [00_0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000] 0:16948 0:16946 t=1398926121[0] r=[-3,64,15,2,1] sl=[12,64,64,272]
```

I noticed them just as I'm upgrading to the latest OpenVPN ports version.


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2014)

I've seen those many times when the client is on a bad quality wireless network that drops packets. The server detects the drops as replay window backtracks as you see in the log.


----------



## liblit (May 2, 2014)

I am using a cable modem, no router, no wireless.  It should be a good quality Internet service, recently upped to 50 Mb _[you probably mean Mb*/s* -- mod]_.


----------



## kpa (May 2, 2014)

What about the other end of the connection?


----------



## liblit (May 2, 2014)

The VPN was Tunnelr, an OpenBSD server, Fremont I think I was logging into then.  I'm new to FreeBSD, so although a clean install, I was playing around to get to know what was where (a quick firewall being next).


----------

